# Immunizations--ICD-10



## dmgomez (Feb 25, 2014)

Several questions have came up regarding vaccines. If an adult comes in for a flu vaccine, is the correct diagnosis Z23?  Since it states Code Childhood exam it is appropriate to use on Adult vaccines? 


Another question when you are coding Routine Childhood Exam with or without abnormal finding, Nothing is indicated to code immunizations but the Z23 is for immunizations it indicates code Childhood Exam. To code correctly you would code the Childhood Exam with the immunization code if immunizations were given. Is this correct?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 25, 2014)

yes you use the Z23 with adults, the code also note is there to remind you that the well child would be coded first if the immunizations are given at the same time as a well child exam which is very commonly done.


----------



## dmgomez (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks I just needed to make sure


----------



## gracigoo (May 7, 2014)

ok so if the child comes in for the WCC and shots, with no abnormal findings so we code the exam, but for say all the shots we only need the Z23? not a separate dx for every shot like the icd-9 codes?


----------



## mitchellde (May 7, 2014)

yes that is correct... pretty neat isn't it!


----------



## pedsbr (Oct 13, 2015)

*Imms*

If a child comes in for a sick visit and a vaccine is administered, is diagnosis code Z23 used for the vaccine even though patient is not being seen for a routine child exam?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes it is not required that well child exam be performed just if it is then the well child is coded first.


----------

